# Working line breeder reccomendation in mid-atlantic region



## FLYNAVY53 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi guys, new to the forum, not new to the breed. Unfortunately, my 8+ year old boy Chevy is very near the end of his battle with DM. My wife and I adopted him from the Southeast German Shepherd rescue back in 2012 and even knowing the final outcome, I'd do it all again. His 7 years with us have been filled with joy and adventure. 

I'm just starting a very preliminary search into breeders in the mid-atlantic region as we currently live in Norfolk VA. I'm not opposed to driving 8 hours or more to look at a reputable breeder. 

We would like a working line male, but with the priority being on health and temperament. The ideal dog would be medium drive...probably not cut out for military/law enforcement/competition, but a dog that would do well as a very active family pet. 

Any input, or direction would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks very much!
Greg


----------



## albert.stockell (Oct 26, 2019)

[REMOVED - advertising is not permitted]


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I would recommend giving Wildhaus in Michigan a look. I think Chris is about an 11ish hour drive from you, but she has great working line dogs and usually has one or two per litter that are medium drive and can be good active pets. She has two planned litters coming up this winter.


----------



## FLYNAVY53 (Sep 5, 2019)

Pytheis said:


> I would recommend giving Wildhaus in Michigan a look. I think Chris is about an 11ish hour drive from you, but she has great working line dogs and usually has one or two per litter that are medium drive and can be good active pets. She has two planned litters coming up this winter.


Much appreciated! Like I said, I definitely don't mind traveling to find the right dog. I've been very fortunate in that Chevy loves road trips....he's been as far north as Maine, as far south as Texas, and as far west as Colorado.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I’m sorry about your boy. That’s a horrible battle to go through. 

I was hoping more people would give varying suggestions before I seconded the Wildhaus suggestion. I have a young Wildhaus boy. He’s three months old and just a wonderful dog. He’s slotted in the active pet/service category out of the litter. He does a lot in his little puppy life: public service exposure, schoolroom aid training, AKC puppy classes, Schutzhund club training and lounging with his seven year old human during video game binges. No matter what I ask of him, he’s focused, loyal and a downright genius. I love this dog. He so much fun to do things with. 

Wildhaus breeds great dogs but getting a Wildhaus dog also comes with great puppy selection by the breeder and a wonderful network of fellow Wildhaus owners who are supportive and knowledgeable. 

I know the next breeding scheduled is with a female out of T17 that trains at the club where I’m visiting. That female is amazing. Her bond with her handler is so tight it’s lovely to watch. 

Good luck! And kudos to you for giving your beautiful boy a comfortable life.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wildhaus is good. I've met a few of their dogs and Chris is awesome.

I have dogs from Sitz von der Hose in Marion NY and Warkonhaus in State College PA. Both have balanced dogs. 

Not sure what JP has for upcoming breeders at Sitz vd Hose. Amanda has two upcoming litters. 

Marty Segretto in Leesburg VA. Not sure of his kennel name or when/if he's breeding Cherry again but she is super nice, incredible temperament. You can find Marty on Facebook. here is is training website
https://www.definitivek9.com/?fbclid=IwAR283LCLLipMQgL4Jtfi4cJxBLMrTMNzlTJgd_8IVFHkpyqun1fRPGyeGNE


There are a ton of small breeders up and done the east coast. We used to be able to post litters on Facebook until PETA bought shares.

You could try asking here
https://www.facebook.com/groups/100827050053129/


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are alot of litters being bred for working in the area.....some are bred to "big name" males just because they are available and to sell the pups on the basis of the accomplishments of the sire.

I would advise you to look at breeders who breed for temperament and balance, who health test for not just hips and elbows, but DM as well. Who have a history of producing both sucessful sport dogs but family companion dogs as well. Check facebook pages to see if you can connect with owners of the pups to see in what variety of homes a breeder places pups. 

Be careful of some suggestions you receive - research both the breeder and the why the suggestion is made - I often see a pretty website being pushed over and over while knowing that the breeder is a massive commercial producer with no background in the breed, other litters by males who are accomplished competitors and are bred for those nice stud fees, no matter that the stud is extremely handler aggressive or produces severe allergies or birth defects or poor nerves in high percentages....sometimes I shudder at what people recommend for companion homes

Mother nature seems to dictate that more female pups are born than males in ****almost***** every litter....so males are more in demand and a bit harder to come by without a wait....in 17 litters, I have had only 1 litter with more males than females....and like most small breeders, always have a waiting list for males...


----------



## FLYNAVY53 (Sep 5, 2019)

I appreciate all the advice guys, and have added all of the below suggestions to my list of breeders to research. Fortunately for us, we're just looking for an active family member, so its very easy to prioritize health and temperament over anything else. We're also very willing to wait for the right dog, from the right breeder. When I retire from the Navy in 3 years, and we move back to Austin (with more room), we'll probably look at getting a second, likely a female, but for now, we're renters, and thus a one dog family.


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

I'll suggest Amy Morrisson in MD. She breeds wonderful working line dogs. I have one. The website is https://www.hausmorrisson.com/ if you want to research her breeding program.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Chevy appears to be comfortable riding in his Suburban. Sorry about the DM.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I recommend Wildhaus as well. Chris is amazing! Besides getting a sound, stable dog, you’re getting a lifetime of support. I’ve worked with Chris a few times and one thing I can say is she is no BS. She’s honest, and I trust her. I’m really excited about the Amira litter. I wish I didn’t have 7 dogs right now, I would try and get in the list for that one. I really want one.


----------



## FLYNAVY53 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nigel said:


> Chevy appears to be comfortable riding in his Suburban. Sorry about the DM.


Thanks, its been rough watching his condition deteriorate over the last year, but he still loves riding in that old truck....or even just hangin around while I work on it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Nigel said:


> Chevy appears to be comfortable riding in his Suburban. Sorry about the DM.


I echo this....and what a nice ride to travel in!

I am giving another :thumbup: to the Wildhaus suggestion. I know the owners, and dogs well. The breeders knowledge of pedigree matching is amazing, and the WH family support is unmatched. This planned Amira/Con breeding looks very promising. This particular pedigree match was something the WH breeder had planned ever since Jeremy(T17) bred his Kimber for that A litter.

Jax08, and Wolfstraums suggestions should be considered, they are both very experienced in seeing many dogs, and know breeder programs due to being active in the breed.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

You're quite close to Blackthorn GSDs. Very good breeder...Christine. Very good support group...they have a Facebook group. Solid working line dogs. She has pups regularly. I don't have a Blackthorn but I was a member of the Facebook Group until recently. Very tightknit group of owners. Good luck.


----------



## FLYNAVY53 (Sep 5, 2019)

I've been doing a lot of reading this weekend, and I really, really like the Wildhaus approach to things. Based on the web site, it appears very similar to the Southeast German Shepherd Rescue approach, which worked out so well for us with Chevy where we told them what we were looking for, and some specifics of our living situation and life style, and they selected the right pup for us. I still need to sit down with the wife and talk through things, but I think we'll probably get in touch with Wildhaus in the near future and go from there. 

Even if the upcoming Amira - Nimbus litter doesn't yield the right pup for us, we have no problem waiting for the right one. I appreciate everyone's input, and will keep updating this thread as we progress through the process. 

Despite his limited mobility, Chevy enjoyed a Thanksgiving full of love, friends, treats, and his favorite spot on the couch!


----------



## FLYNAVY53 (Sep 5, 2019)

Just an update, it’s been 4 weeks now since we had to say goodbye to our boy Chevy. It was painful for us, but he went peacefully, with no pain or stress. We’re very fortunate that our close friend and neighbor is also Chevy’s vet...it was as hard for him as it was for us but he is a true professional and we will forever be grateful for the special treatment Chevy received.

In happier news, after a lot of research, we put down a deposit with Amy at Haus Morrison for a pup from her upcoming Heska x Drogo “T litter”. In addition to speaking with Amy, we’ve been in touch with a few other owners of Haus Morrison dogs, all of whom were very pleased with the health and temperament of their pups...one of whom actually has a Heska pup form the “O litter” a few years back. Needless to say we’re very excited....I appreciate everyone’s input.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

FLYNAVY53 said:


> Just an update, it’s been 4 weeks now since we had to say goodbye to our boy Chevy. It was painful for us, but he went peacefully, with no pain or stress. We’re very fortunate that our close friend and neighbor is also Chevy’s vet...it was as hard for him as it was for us but he is a true professional and we will forever be grateful for the special treatment Chevy received.
> 
> In happier news, after a lot of research, we put down a deposit with Amy at Haus Morrison for a pup from her upcoming Heska x Drogo “T litter”. In addition to speaking with Amy, we’ve been in touch with a few other owners of Haus Morrison dogs, all of whom were very pleased with the health and temperament of their pups...one of whom actually has a Heska pup form the “O litter” a few years back. Needless to say we’re very excited....I appreciate everyone’s input.


Congrats on finding the "right" pup. Hope you stay involved here and most importantly....post pictures.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

sweet. I follow them on their facebook page. I appreciate that they take the time to post puppy progress. We might get to see your future buddy grow up from day one.


----------

